# 1st trout (of a lifetime)...



## fishincat (Aug 25, 2013)

My Son's _very_ first trout. 8 lbs. 12 ozs. and 30". I told him, "it's all downhill from here!" I couldn't be prouder.

Any one know of a good taxidermist for a skin mount? I'd like for him to be able to hang on to this one..

(Caught in Seabrook on live shrimp.)


----------

